# Woodward at Copper Mountain?



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

I spent a week at Copper Mountain last month -- short review: I had a great time -- and I think I want to go back soon. I'm curious if anyone has experience with Woodward at Copper.

I'm particularly interested in finding out at what point I would get the most out of it. Is it for all ages and all skill ranges? I've only been snowboarding for a couple of years (with a long history of skiing before that) and I know I want to learn how to get air and do tricks, but I was thinking I should get comfortable riding switch before I actually commit to something like this.

Also, any recommendations for similar programs at other mountains are appreciated.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you looking to do the day camp, the summer camp, or a private coaching session? I worked for them last summer and I'm good friends with most of the staff.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think I may spend some time up there this summer myself. My park riding blows. It'd be nice to be able to practice some stuff without mashing myself up.


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

Probably the winter day camp, but I'm curious about the age range. I'll be 24 next year and I'm afraid I'll end up in a group of teens (even if they are much more experienced riders than me).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You might want to call the front desk and see what they have going on for day camps. Sometimes it's 2 people sometimes it's 6 people in it but it's based on skill level not age. Don't let kids freak you out I'm almost 30 and ride with a bunch of 20 year olds that slay it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell, I've taken some laps with that Chris Corning kid that's like 10 and sponsored by NS. That little fucker puts me to shame.


----------



## FishyFred (Feb 16, 2011)

Do you think it's better to get the basics like pops and ollies down and then go for coaching? Or is it easier to learn the basics in a controlled environment and then play around with them on your own?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well are you going to learn it on your own or not. Sometimes you need someone riding your ass to get shit done.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well are you going to learn it on your own or not. Sometimes you need someone riding your ass to get shit done.


Thought I'd resurrect an old thread here. I'm considering doing a Freestyle Lesson at Woodward while out there in February.

From you guys that have done this or taught like BA, would this benefit a guy like me who is just learning park? I'm an intermediate 40yo rider but I'm really just looking to get a little coaching and confidence on features. I have no desire to hit huge jumps or back flips off the rails. Just get a little better on small features and be confident doing bs and fs boardslides, presses, etc.

I guess what I'm asking is would it be waste of time for someone at my skill level or would I most likely progress from a day of coaching? I'm not sure if I can learn it on my own without getting pushed past the fear by someone.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think getting qualified coaching is ever going to hurt.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't think getting qualified coaching is ever going to hurt.


Yeah, you're right. I just booked the lesson. I'm sure it will be fun to get coached by a professional at some point in my life. I've got 20 years of bad habits.

I'll give a review/follow-up on my experience once I get back home.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

West Baden Iron said:


> Thought I'd resurrect an old thread here. I'm considering doing a Freestyle Lesson at Woodward while out there in February.
> 
> From you guys that have done this or taught like BA, would this benefit a guy like me who is just learning park? I'm an intermediate 40yo rider but I'm really just looking to get a little coaching and confidence on features. I have no desire to hit huge jumps or back flips off the rails. Just get a little better on small features and be confident doing bs and fs boardslides, presses, etc.
> 
> ...


I never coached. But call them up and request Anthony Corbo, it's Cro from on here. Dude will get you on the right track to get stuff done, plus never hurts to shred with someone from on here.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I never coached. But call them up and request Anthony Corbo, it's Cro from on here. Dude will get you on the right track to get stuff done, plus never hurts to shred with someone from on here.


Thanks man. Will do.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

I just got back from my trip to Colorado.

I rode Winter Park Saturday and Sunday and had the freestyle lesson at Woodward on Monday.

I highly recommend this for anyone wanting to get some great coaching and learn a few new tricks. Anthony was my coach for the day and I have nothing but great things to say about him. He corrected some bad habits I had and showed me a few new tricks. I feel like I progressed nicely throughout the day. I definitely know what I'm doing wrong now rather than kinda guessing through trial and error.

The foams pits are exhausting, but super fun regardless. I definitely got some decent air awareness out of the lesson of which I had zero going in.

About 3 weeks before I went, I dislocated my shoulder trying to 180 onto a box and lost all confidence on features. This lesson definitely helped get me back on track.

If anyone is considering doing the freestyle lesson at Woodward, I would definitely recommend it. I will be doing another lesson when I'm back out there in March.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

West Baden Iron said:


> I just got back from my trip to Colorado.
> 
> I rode Winter Park Saturday and Sunday and had the freestyle lesson at Woodward on Monday.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you had fun in my lesson! It's always fun coaching someone who wants to learn new things and it was nice to not have a huge group that day so I was able to focus more on what you wanted to accomplish. Let me know when you get back out here, I may or may not be traveling a bit in March but nothing is set in stone yet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm definitely planning on going up this summer and getting some freestyle training for my old ass. :laugh:

I can ride, but my "freestyle" is super weak.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Cro, did you work the barn this summer?


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I never coached. But call them up and request Anthony Corbo, it's Cro from on here. Dude will get you on the right track to get stuff done, plus never hurts to shred with someone from on here.


x2 on Anthony Corbo. I met him the first time I went to the Barn. super cool guy....wish I got to ride with him


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm definitely planning on going up this summer and getting some freestyle training for my old ass. :laugh:
> 
> I can ride, but my "freestyle" is super weak.


ha yea man just shoot me a PM if you are ever in the area and wanna ride, when I'm not working I'm usually at breck. Copper if it's a pow day



Argo said:


> Cro, did you work the barn this summer?


not this last summer but I'll most likely be there this summer unless I end up working at High Cascade.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> not this last summer but I'll most likely be there this summer unless I end up working at High Cascade.


i didn't know you work at High Cascade too. Have you heard of the camp High Cascade has at Mountain Creek in NJ?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

kev711 said:


> i didn't know you work at High Cascade too. Have you heard of the camp High Cascade has at Mountain Creek in NJ?


I haven't worked there before but a coworker of mine does and she said she would put in a good word for me if I wanted to. I'll most likely end up working the Woodward summer camp just cause I'll be able to make more money. I haven't heard of the one at MC though, didn't realize there was a high cascade outside of Oregon.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I haven't worked there before but a coworker of mine does and she said she would put in a good word for me if I wanted to. I'll most likely end up working the Woodward summer camp just cause I'll be able to make more money. I haven't heard of the one at MC though, didn't realize there was a high cascade outside of Oregon.


good for you bro! High Cascade at Creek has different options...day drop in sessions, weekend sessions, etc. sounds pretty cool. i'm thinking about trying it out. there's a bunch of stuff i want to learn


----------

